# Overwhelmed by loserness - lend me a hand!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I’m sure everyone’s heard of an embarrassment of riches, right? Well, what happens when the riches you have are embarrassing, and they’re so plentiful that you get paralyzed by choice?

Well, for one thing, you get what happened to me! At my local show just recently, I hit the vendors hard, and got so many amazing kits that I am a bit stuck for which one to open up and review first! When you’re weighing things like a Firebird station wagon, a four-door Corvette, a BRAT and a Messerschmitt cycle car, it’s not easy to come to a quick decision.

So, I’m doing what anyone would do, when staring down the Magnum PI Vanagon and a Suzuki Samurai… I’m asking for help!

Check out my awesome score of total automotive oddballs, and give me a hand with a vote for what you want to see as the next out of box car on the Lagoon! Just follow the link below, but be ready… awesomeness awaits!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/scores-and-collections/london-model-show-haul-2018/*


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

What a nice collection to choose from. i've built three of those.
i'd say the messerschmitt is probably the most weird, but there's a lot of cheese for that Magnum PI van


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

WOW!! Jealous :nerd:

The Firebird wagon would be my #1, followed by the Brat. I would just HAVE to have those done as nicely as I've seen your builds turn out and up front and center in the display in the mancave :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

That 'Vette is just weird but, I know MFR will have that as #1


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow- a lot of those I never knew were produced as a kit!

I would go with the Firebird Wagon and then the 4-Door Corvette- they would make a nice "What If?" display together

IIRC, GM was trying to bridge the sportscar market with the young family market with these experiments.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm partial to that Li'l Red Express. The Magnum PI van is cool too.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

smoke14 said:


> WOW!! Jealous :nerd:
> 
> The Firebird wagon would be my #1, followed by the Brat. I would just HAVE to have those done as nicely as I've seen your builds turn out and up front and center in the display in the mancave :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> That 'Vette is just weird but, I know MFR will have that as #1


It would be #1, but I dont have the room to get into model cars.

A California company made 5 actual versions of the Corvette America.


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

It would have looked sooooo much nicer as a 4 door wagon, as it is, sorry, Yuck!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I actually kinda like it, and I think it looks better as the model has it, as an '80. the '80s have more "beef" to them, with the flatter, T/A-like nose and spoiler, and it really helps the car. The wheelbase, though, is obscene... 

I personally think with a '69-style flying buttress window and flat deck it would look a tonne better - more balance between front and rear deck. 

As it is, it's a bit too long and a bit nose-heavy... just like the 2-door!


----------

